# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  El Pantano de Boadella.

## Madrugaor

¿Alguno ha ido a pescar a éste pantano?. Yo he visto sacar carpas de tres o cuatro kilos desde embarcación frente al embarcadero del camping, pero lo que son depredadores, está la cosa dificil. Yo uso los rapalas y la cucharillla y saco algún bassecillo o algún lapicero, pero lo que se dice de que allí hay grandes ejemplares de lucio, bass, lucioperca, trucha, ni olerlos. Eso si, he visto  pasar por la orilla truchas de unos dos o tres kilos.

----------

